# Lump on stomach????



## kundian (May 28, 2011)

Hi My dog Cane is 2 1/2 years old, he has had a bump on his stomach right above his groin area since we got him and we thought it was his belly button. The vet never said anything to us about it. He goes for his year check up next month and I am going to make sure I ask but I was wondering if anyone on here knows anything about this.....


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds like it could be an umbilical hernia. Most are fairly harmless and a lot of people wait to have them surgically fixed until the dog is going under anesthesia for another reason like a dental. Definitely consult with your vet just to make sure it isn't anything serious.


----------

